# Schwinn Serial Numbers



## 2jakes (Dec 7, 2012)

C 44299 is the serial # located on the rear fork.







Here are two Schwinn serial listings that come close to C 44299




Not sure if it's a '52 or a '57 frame !

Also , there is no built-in kick stand like my '56 phantom.




Any clues to what year


----------



## rhenning (Dec 7, 2012)

I believe in 1952 most of the serial numbers were still stamped under the bottom bracket so it is a 1957.  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 7, 2012)

My '52 has the number on the drop out just as you're showing, but mine has the built in kick stand.

The link is will take you to a page from a '52 Schwinn Brochure in which one of the selling features is the "patented built in kickstand."   You might be able to find a reference to your bike in it if you leaf through it toward the latter pages.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html







I looked through the pages for the '57 models and from what I can tell, Schwinn only built two ballon tire models in '57, the Phantom and a very standard bike.  From the pictures it looks like the lower bar on the '57 frame has two smaller bars whereas my '52 has only one heavier bar.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1957_10.html

Just keep digging in the internet and you'll find a match.  I had really good luck identifying another bike of mine by clicking on the "images" link on the Google site.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 7, 2012)

rhenning said:


> I believe in 1952 most of the serial numbers were still stamped under the bottom bracket so it is a 1957.  Roger




 But what's confusing is this :






 The Bottom Bracket serial numbers  end on Dec.1951. I don't see any for 1952 in this listing .

Left rear dropout serial numbers begin Jan. 1952 & continue.
This is where there are two different locations .

Also , I have seen a '55 Phantom original & also didn't have the "built in kick stand". But the badge
on this model said ( B.F.Goodrich Schwinn Built ) or something like that , not exactly sure . But I'm
guessing that there was not much consistency, when it came to production in the early Schwinns.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2012)

2jakes said:


> But what's confusing is this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All Phantoms had the built in kickstand. Only some of the ealier lower models had the bolt on stand. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 7, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> All Phantoms had the built in kickstand. Only some of the ealier lower models had the bolt on stand. V/r Shawn




My 52 is a bottom of the line as you can get.  In the catalog, it's called "Standard bike for boys" - not one option, but in the brochure for '52 the "patented" built in kickstand is one of the few features mentioned.

2Jakes, post some more pictures of the frame, fenders, and chainguard and post them.  A couple of things I know about my '52 is that it has a skip-link chain.  Does your chain have one short, one long, one short etc. links or are the all the same lenght.  The early like my '52 also have the "sweetheart" sprocket on the crank.

Ed


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 7, 2012)

Rivnut said:


> My 52 is a bottom of the line as you can get.  In the catalog, it's called "Standard bike for boys" - not one option, but in the brochure for '52 the "patented" built in kickstand is one of the few features mentioned.
> 
> 2Jakes, post some more pictures of the frame, fenders, and chainguard and post them.  A couple of things I know about my '52 is that it has a skip-link chain.  Does your chain have one short, one long, one short etc. links or are the all the same lenght.  The early like my '52 also have the "sweetheart" sprocket on the crank.
> 
> EdView attachment 76102View attachment 76103




Ok…here's the frame & that's all I have for now :





Note that I have removed the "detachable" kick stand .






Underneath are two holes where I believe at one time had the "Built In Kickstand ".





 On the bottom bracket cone , you  can  see "Schwinn" stamped .





I'm not sure if the red underneath is primer or not .

So it could be a '52 or maybe a '57...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2012)

That frame did have a built in stand but someone removed the tube--that's why those holes are there! V/r Shawn


----------

